# I propose an experiment



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Find pairs of duals who are single, and share the same core values (religion, politics, etc). Pay them to date and live together in a small house for a year. Record how they feel about each other at the end of the year. Do this with three to four separate pairs of each dual. Conduct the same experiment with conflictors. This would validate or invalidate intertype relations.


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

Stampede said:


> Find pairs of duals who are single, and share the same core values (religion, politics, etc). Pay them to date and live together in a small house for a year. Record how they feel about each other at the end of the year. Do this with three to four separate pairs of each dual. Conduct the same experiment with conflictors. This would validate or invalidate intertype relations.


And who's going to pay and handle the logistics of that?


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Pancreatic Pandora said:


> And who's going to pay and handle the logistics of that?


Rich people who care would be the best bet. I'd do it if I had the money.

We could even make a buck off of the reality TV sheeple, and create a profit incentive to get this done. "Watch two people whom psychology suggests should hate each other live under the same roof! Don't miss the next episode of _*sociotypes*_!"


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

Stampede said:


> Rich people who care would be the best bet. I'd do it if I had the money.
> 
> We could even make a buck off of the reality TV sheeple, and create a profit incentive to get this done. "Watch two people whom psychology suggests should hate each other live under the same roof! Don't miss the next episode of _*sociotypes*_!"


Haha ok, that was an amusing idea. But I suspect it would be hard to find producers interested in a show based on a theory that's nearly unknown on the west. In any case, it'd make more sense to work on socionics' reputation in the scientific community first and work from there. Of course, that probably requires empirical evidence of the nature you are suggesting in the first place. At least it's got some reputation in Russia already (and Ukraine?).

Regarding the experiment, it could work, but it could also go pretty badly. Because duality doesn't promise an ideal relationship, I mean, it does in the context of socionics, duality is the most compatible intertype relation, but socionics is just one aspect of relational compatibility.

I found this: Socionics as a Potential Scientific Theory to be interesting, particularly what's under the title of "What needs to happen in Socionics". It sounds more feasible at the moment and of primary importance.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Pancreatic Pandora said:


> Haha ok, that was an amusing idea. But I suspect it would be hard to find producers interested in a show based on a theory that's nearly unknown on the west. In any case, it'd make more sense to work on socionics' reputation in the scientific community first and work from there. Of course, that probably requires empirical evidence of the nature you are suggesting in the first place. At least it's got some reputation in Russia already (and Ukraine?).
> 
> Regarding the experiment, it could work, but it could also go pretty badly. Because duality doesn't promise an ideal relationship, I mean, it does in the context of socionics, duality is the most compatible intertype relation, but socionics is just one aspect of relational compatibility.
> 
> I found this: Socionics as a Potential Scientific Theory to be interesting, particularly what's under the title of "What needs to happen in Socionics". It sounds more feasible at the moment and of primary importance.


I'd want to try and optimize the other variables of relational compatibility. If we match four pairs of optimal subtype duals who have the same values, and all four pairs fail, then I'd conclude that socionics is useless to me. The variables that we have no way of measuring or controlling would be too powerful.

The link sounds good. My primary goal is determining if there's a simple way of categorizing the types of people who would be most likely to engage in a romantic relationship with me.


----------



## AST (Oct 1, 2013)

This will also result in a few children and homicides.


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

Stampede said:


> I'd want to try and optimize the other variables of relational compatibility. If we match four pairs of optimal subtype duals who have the same values, and all four pairs fail, then I'd conclude that socionics is useless to me. The variables that we have no way of measuring or controlling would be too powerful.


Very well, do tell me when you realize this experiment . If it means anything, I can say that duality works for me, but as I mentioned before, it is only one factor in relationship compatibility, and I think it might not be what some people think it is or idealize it to be. I'm not alone in supporting duality either. Anecdotal, I know, but still...



> The link sounds good. My primary goal is determining if there's a simple way of categorizing the types of people who would be most likely to engage in a romantic relationship with me.


Well, since it seems relevant, and if it's of any use, you seem rather Te-heavy. If not LIE then you are an ILI-Te subtype. You might want to consider that. I say this after having read your posts here and that topic you made in the sex and relationships forum. Btw, you have a... peculiar interest in relationships and how you can become the best partner for your potential mate. Not saying it's bad but it's caught my attention.


----------



## baby blue me (May 9, 2014)

Good thought but not feasible. The idea hungers for a lot of very important sources like money and time which is irreversible. A better idea might be look for existing couples who meet the criteria, then observe them. Have the data recorded too. Form a conclusion and kapish.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

there are reality shows like that, big brother and survivor among many others


----------



## HFGE (Jul 19, 2014)

Stampede said:


> Find pairs of duals who are single, and share the same core values (religion, politics, etc). Pay them to date and live together in a small house for a year. Record how they feel about each other at the end of the year. Do this with three to four separate pairs of each dual. Conduct the same experiment with conflictors. This would validate or invalidate intertype relations.


It's already been done in Russia but vinniebob is right. Reality TV shows have done this to death already like Big Brother, The Amazing Race... Jersey Shore, pretty much every reality TV show on Fox, etcetc.


----------



## Sunn (Mar 12, 2014)

I could see alot of people being physically maimed and or emotionally/mentally ruined.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

vinniebob said:


> there are reality shows like that, big brother and survivor among many others


Did they use socionics or MBTI to try and purposefully get the worst match? You wouldn't even have to really explain it, just be like "Socionics, blah blah blah, science stuff, blah blah blah." Cash money$.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

HFGE said:


> It's already been done in Russia but vinniebob is right. Reality TV shows have done this to death already like Big Brother, The Amazing Race... Jersey Shore, pretty much every reality TV show on Fox, etcetc.


It has? Link me babe.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

they try to get people who clash, drama=ratings=profits


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Pancreatic Pandora said:


> Very well, do tell me when you realize this experiment . If it means anything, I can say that duality works for me, but as I mentioned before, it is only one factor in relationship compatibility, and I think it might not be what some people think it is or idealize it to be. I'm not alone in supporting duality either. Anecdotal, I know, but still...
> 
> 
> Well, since it seems relevant, and if it's of any use, you seem rather Te-heavy. If not LIE then you are an ILI-Te subtype. You might want to consider that. I say this after having read your posts here and that topic you made in the sex and relationships forum. Btw, you have a... peculiar interest in relationships and how you can become the best partner for your potential mate. Not saying it's bad but it's caught my attention.


I always score 100% on introversion, so I'm definitely not LIE. If your proposition is accurate then I am indeed an ILI. That means my dual would be SEE. My life experiences withe SEEs support this. I don't just have a peculiar interest, I am peculiar.


----------



## HFGE (Jul 19, 2014)

Stampede said:


> It has? Link me babe.


Watch this season of Big Brother, Big Brother 16:
Big Brother 16 - CBS.com

Also, about the intertype relations:
Intertype Relations

It's also a good idea to be aware of the limitations of Socionics:
Limitations of Socionics

And finally, a good place to start with Socionics:
Socionics - the16types.info - Introduction to Socionics


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

HFGE said:


> Watch this season of Big Brother, Big Brother 16:
> Big Brother 16 - CBS.com
> 
> Also, about the intertype relations:
> ...


Thanks, but I meant link me to the Russian experiment.


----------



## HFGE (Jul 19, 2014)

Stampede said:


> Thanks, but I meant link me to the Russian experiment.


I wouldn't even know where to find that information. Although I'd bet if you searched through the the16types forum archives enough you'd find what you're looking for.

There was an old post on the16types forum that I read long ago describing how the intertype relations were identified and described and it involved placing people of known type into close proximity with one another and observing how things played out. As such, most intertype relations you read today were written based on such observations.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

HFGE said:


> I wouldn't even know where to find that information. Although I'd bet if you searched through the the16types forum archives enough you'd find what you're looking for.
> 
> There was an old post on the16types forum that I read long ago describing how the intertype relations were identified and described and it involved placing people of known type into close proximity with one another and observing how things played out. As such, most intertype relations you read today were written based on such observations.


Unless I am provided with evidence that such an experiment took place, I will regard your supposition as an anecdote and take it with a grain of salt. Google isn't turning anything up either.


----------



## HFGE (Jul 19, 2014)

Stampede said:


> Unless I am provided with evidence that such an experiment took place, I will regard your supposition as an anecdote and take it with a grain of salt. Google isn't turning anything up either.


I understand your skepticism but everything I'm recalling are things I've read over 6 years ago. Plus I doubt you'll find anything useful through Google. Try searching the the16types forum archives as that's the place I read the background of how the intertype relationships were verified. There will more than likely be at least one article detailing the history of how they came to be.


----------

